# Ability to Start Late or End Early when setting times



## vittoria (Apr 15, 2008)

I've love to know why the networks have gotten into the habit of having shows run long by 1-2 minutes or starting shows early 1-2 minutes, but it's getting really annoying trying to juggle everything around when the Clipped message shows up when programming because of a lousy minute here and there. Most times the show being Clipped is not the one I'd rather clip and making adjustments through the Season Pass manager to change priority doesn't help if the offending program is not on a Pass as well.

I'd like the ability to Start a program late and End a program early, if the Clipped message shows and not totally rely on the Priority ranking of a show.

Also, if setting up a Manual recording, I'd like finer increments than 5 minutes. What happened to single minutes??

Vickie


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Here's a tip on manual recording. If you use the number pad to enter the time, you can specify minutes. I have a manual recording set up for my local news that tends to start at 5:59 and end at 6:28. So that is at least an option.

As for the start late/end early, I like it. I have often wished this was an option.


----------

